# 82 Datsun 310 (B11??)



## reneponac (Mar 8, 2004)

Hey guys, I just picked up a Datsun 310 for free and I'm trying to find out some stuff about it. I wanna build a play car for toying with open track or autocross. I have done some searching on this board and else where for info but I need a little help.

First off, my motor is an E15 and it looks like from reading posts here I can use E16 performance parts on this motor??

Second is my car a B11? I'm just wondering if it shares a platform design with any Nissan. I'm hoping to be able to find easy junkyard brake or suspension upgrades.

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

i think it has the f310 chassis, it changed when they started using the FWD setup and Eseries engines. if it uses the sentra b11 style front end there are some things you can do with suspension and brakes. As far as e16 performance parts, I don't think there are many specific to that engine, but many universal and modifyable parts.


----------



## reneponac (Mar 8, 2004)

This car actually is FWD. I heard it became the Pulsar in '83 but I'm not sure.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

^^ that's what i meant. when they added the f310 chassis in like 81 or 82 it was the next step from the RWD 210 chassis. the f310 aka b11 may have become the pulsar, but they continued to share bits for many years.


----------



## reneponac (Mar 8, 2004)

Ahhh, so its likely that the information I read in this forum regarding the B11 will work for my car? :thumbup: 


Sorry I was confused I'm new to the Nissans. Didn't know the F310 was aka B11.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

you might want to cross check, but i think it's right. I have an 81 210 and an 83 b11(f310).


----------



## Lazarus_023 (Jun 3, 2003)

it was originally the F10. they killed the B310, and made the F10 the F310, which then became the N12 pulsar. the tub and suspension from the F310 is pretty much identical to the B11 and N12.

most of the e-series performance parts are interchangeable... but you may want to go with an E16 anyway. check the casting number on your head. E15 heads had small chambers like the turbo heads, and IIRC, some of the VERY early ones had straight intake ports (the only downside is the slightly smaller exhaust valve). this would be a good thing, you wouldn't have to spend $$ on a turbo head. pistons... you should be able to use E15 pistons in the E16 block with the E16 rods, but with the small head, your compression ratio would be getting a little high. you will also have the tiny carb. you could add the carb from an A14 in a B310 and eliminate any feedback controls (if you actually have them). you'll already have a vacuum/mechanical distributor, that's good. lotsa stuff you can do with that little toy.

does it have a 5-speed? if so, IF FOR ANY REASON YOU GET RID OF THAT CAR YOU WILL SELL ME THE TRANSAXLE. i don't care where you live, i will come and get it.


----------



## reneponac (Mar 8, 2004)

Yes it is 5 speed. I read on another read about the low gear ratios used in the 310's. :thumbup: Something in my favor. I guess thats why as a kid riding in this car I don't remember it being all that anemic dispite its rating of 67hp.

My goal is to bump it up 20 or so HP. Actually I'd love to get 100 but I will be realistic for now. I'm not ready to start swapping engines, I might try a differnet head if I can find one in the junkyard. 

Brakes are coming first, after I get this baby running smooth again!!

Thanks guys for all your help.


----------



## reneponac (Mar 8, 2004)

I did a quick check under the car and it looks like its a unibody as I expected. I did a search and didn't find anything about subframe connectors. 

Anybody ever tried to fab any? This may be one of the first things I do to try to stiffen the chassis. 

If no one else has done it I guess I'll be sure to take some pics and let you guys know what difference it might've made.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

reneponac said:


> Anybody ever tried to fab any? This may be one of the first things I do to try to stiffen the chassis.


i've rewelded busted welds on my b11, it can make a good amount difference. having a frame that isn't bent helps too. the floors on the old nissans seem to deform and pounding them flat and touching up the welds makes the car stiffer.


----------



## reneponac (Mar 8, 2004)

B11sleeper said:


> i've rewelded busted welds on my b11, it can make a good amount difference. having a frame that isn't bent helps too. the floors on the old nissans seem to deform and pounding them flat and touching up the welds makes the car stiffer.


Cool, i'll keep and eye out. Any particular areas the welds seem to fail the most?


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

my b11 seens to have been hit a few times, i had welds breaking where the lift supports under the car connect, an the back of the floor pan where the hump for the rear seat was, aroung the A pillar at the door sill, related to the other damage, and at the front of the floor pan next to the fuse box. all that damage was related to previous owners accidents. the floor pan was bowed up, i pounded that flatter. basically if you have a welder and angle iron double up anything you can.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

I used to have a datsun 310GX it was a 5 speed but I don't recall what year it was it was a long time ago, mine had the rounded back window. anyone know what year these were made?


----------



## reneponac (Mar 8, 2004)

Ok I've been searching around and I still have several questions but I'll start simple. :thumbup: 

I would really like to get this thing on the road in the next week and a half.

First off this is the first car I've ever owned with a mechanical fuel pump and a fuel return line. How do I check that the regulator at the carb is working properly? I either have a fuel pressure issue or a needle/float issue. The bowl won't stay full. I just put a new fuel pump in.

Anybody know where I can get a good rebuild kit? It sounds like the ones at the auto store are just gasket sets. I would really like new needle valve and float.

How about a full rebuilt carb at a reasonable price? Or should I just try to upgrade now? I'm just worried if I pull a truck carb at the junkyard I'll be in the same boat of needing a rebuild. I really want to get this car running right as is before I start to modify.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

I had a carb rebuild kit for a b11 carb which i took apart and started to clean up the castings and then i got bored and didn't want to put it back together. My kit came with a new float, needles?? i dunno. I think i know of a place that you can mail it to that has fast turn around and does good work.

http://www.carbsonly.com/

here in los angeles.


----------



## ncontrlbl substance (Jan 26, 2004)

i just picked up an 82 310 with 27k original miles mint in and out it was sitting in the junkyard. i got it for 300 and drove it outta the junkyard. now i need a title. its baby blue out and in.


----------



## Ratdat (Jun 5, 2004)

OLd thread this, so I missed the beginning of it back in March but...

There seems to be some confusion as to what the "310" is. Nissan chassis codes are universal worldwide where-as the names under which the cars are sold is not. The chassis designation for the US sold "310" is actually N10. The model before is F10 and the model after is N12. All three are of the Pulsar/Cherry lineage which begins with Nissans first FWD in 1970, the E10 (not sold in the US) The 310 originally came with an A series engine and later an E series. 

I had an N10, sold here as a Datsun Cherry. It had an E10 (998cc) engine and was the slowest car I have ever driven :thumbdwn: You guys can be thankfull you got bigger engines than that!

-Eddie-


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks for the over seas run down Eddie. You have a lot of valuable insight. Hope you stay with Nissanforums.
Back in high school, I used t run around with a kid that his dad gave him his Datsun LB110. Had a 1200cc motor and a 5 spd. Such a basic car that we literally had it running with a beer flat for a headgasketand a bootlace for a throttle cable. Oh, a carb from one of our dirtbikes. We regularly pulled the motor without a cherry picker. Just our teenage braun (no brains.)


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

Ever thought of just upgrading to the fuel injected E16i I own both a 82 B11 deluxe E15s w/auto and a B12 E16i w/5speed and the 16 is much more freindly to drive not as picky.


----------



## DAT310GXT (Sep 1, 2005)

ahardb0dy said:


> I used to have a datsun 310GX it was a 5 speed but I don't recall what year it was it was a long time ago, mine had the rounded back window. anyone know what year these were made?


I beleive it was an 81, i may be wrong. I have a 1981 Datsun 310 GX, 4-door, and like one of you guys said, its also known as the F10. I did a bit of research back then, and i believe 1981 was the only year they made the E15 engine, then later on made the pulsars. I found it on this website, im going to try to search it again, keep in mind i could be wrong, its 2 am, haha.

Anyhow, guys im new to the board, my name is Izzy, i had a technical response right away, sorry for not introducing myself in the "New Member" section, will do that shortly, incase anyone wants to know about me. Here's a picture of my ride for thoughts:


----------



## Lazarus_023 (Jun 3, 2003)

sweeeeeet car. i like it. it has sleeper written all over it.


----------



## DAT310GXT (Sep 1, 2005)

Eventually it will be, for the moment im doing research on the nissan GTi-R (SR20DET FWD). I want to keep it FWD, and for the while being, i've been working with the suspension a little bit, maybe finding some stiffer shocks and springs for other cars. I also am going to fix up the body a little bit. Any suggestion guys?


----------



## DAT310GXT (Sep 1, 2005)

ahardb0dy said:


> I used to have a datsun 310GX it was a 5 speed but I don't recall what year it was it was a long time ago, mine had the rounded back window. anyone know what year these were made?


if it was a 5-speed a believe you have the *A14* with the 5-speed, years were: 1979-(late)1980's. The *A15 *, for some reason when it was integrated in the 1981-1982 chassis, it came with only 4-speed.

Based on my last post on this thread: Most of the info is found under the new thread i opened up for those early b11 (310) owners, to clear up a few things for you guys. Maybe its of some use:

Datsun 310 History

O yea im also workin on a possible brake upgrade. The research begins this weekend, at the junkyard. What better place than that, eh?  Ima compared brake systems with various b12's and see what i can get. What do you guys think?


----------

